# Attaching run to hutch



## Guest (Aug 2, 2012)

Okay so I have this hutch
Poppy Den Guinea Pig and Rabbit Hutch by Pets at Home | Pets at Home









And I am thinking of buying this run
Outback Classic Outdoor Run - 4 Sided

But I am not sure how to attach it to the hutch. Any ideas? I would like him to go in and out as he pleases. Thanks all x

Oh and I might get Roger a girlfriend, do you think that hutch is big enough for 2 rabbits? They will have unlimited access to the run if I can attach it. x


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

neither the hutch or that run are big enough for one rabbit let alone 2 im afraid

you need a minimum of a 6ft x 2ft hutch with a 6ft x 4ft run


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks. I have found this to attach it
Link Kit | Runaround: Rabbit and Guinea Pig Runs

But I am not sure how that would attach?

Thanks x


----------



## leveller (Sep 19, 2010)

If you're going to adopt roger a wife from freshfields, the attached run will need to be 5ft x 7ft. I got a 6ft x 10ft from eBay, really good and the rabs love it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

As Lil Miss said neither are suitable for one let alone two buns  Wish [email protected] would actually do as they advertise and stop selling unsuitable hutches :mad2:

You would probably find it cheaper if you looked at converting a playhouse and attaching a run than buying from that place.

As it stands you are going to need at least a 10 foot run before any decent rescue will rehome to you and even then they might be worried about a 4ft hutch


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

O.K thanks everyone will look at new hutches, he deserves a treat before we get Jessica lol


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm glad you took our advice on board!


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

Buddyandfriends said:


> I'm glad you took our advice on board!


lol

What do people think about this hutch?
48″ Orpington Exterior Rabbit Hutch « Pets Emporium Pet Shop | St Helens | Merseyside


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

again its only 4ft sadly much to small


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

New Puppy Mum said:


> lol
> 
> What do people think about this hutch?
> 48″ Orpington Exterior Rabbit Hutch « Pets Emporium Pet Shop | St Helens | Merseyside


Have a look at this one (HappyHutch.co.uk)

The 6ft x 2ft hutch with a 6ft x 4ft attached run is only £164 and I have heard nothing but great reviews from the company


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

It is very hard to find good hutches, right?  I'm looking for some new accommodation for my rabbits myself. If I find anything nice, I'll share it on here. 

Edit: You can always get one made for you. Request them to build at LEAST a 6x2x2 hutch: 
http://www.dawsonsanimalhousing.co.uk/
http://www.rehutches.com/


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

Ah okay everyone thanks. My dad ordered that run last night so it will have to do for now and I will probably order another in future to attach to it to make the run twice the size. And I might just turn the garden shed nobody uses into a hutch anyone got info on that?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

It ever so easy to convert the shed  Put a cat/dog flap in the side and attatch the run onto it, the door would either be best halved(like a stable door) so it gets fresh air in or make a mesh door for during the day, and shut the main door for night. You can use the 4ft inside it as a bed(just leave door open) and they can sit on top of it


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> It ever so easy to convert the shed  Put a cat/dog flap in the side and attatch the run onto it, the door would either be best halved(like a stable door) so it gets fresh air in or make a mesh door for during the day, and shut the main door for night. You can use the 4ft inside it as a bed(just leave door open) and they can sit on top of it


Thanks your ever so helpful. The only thing I am thinking about is will I still have to put woodshavings on the floor? x


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

New Puppy Mum said:


> Thanks your ever so helpful. The only thing I am thinking about is will I still have to put woodshavings on the floor? x


You can put lino on the floor and then use litter trays, so you don't have to cover the whole floor


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> You can put lino on the floor and then use litter trays, so you don't have to cover the whole floor


Ohh brill thanks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

I`m not sure I will be able to convert the shed. It is in one place and it cannot be moved. And the plot of land it leads onto is full of nettles 

I really need a large affordable living area. I have no idea.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

The nettles can be cleared? If you are worried.about them growing in the run, put slabs down and have pots of grass  Mine arnt kept on grass. It really will be the most affordable and best way to get a nice big space. Because I have so many, I have split the shed in 2(with a step they can jump over) and I put shredded paper in the back half. They have 3 garden trays for litter.Mine pee on blankets etc so I had to really. They also have laminate floor lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> The nettles can be cleared? If you are worried.about them growing in the run, put slabs down and have pots of grass  Mine arnt kept on grass. It really will be the most affordable and best way to get a nice big space. Because I have so many, I have split the shed in 2(with a step they can jump over) and I put shredded paper in the back half. They have 3 garden trays for litter.Mine pee on blankets etc so I had to really. They also have laminate floor lol


Hmm okay I will give it a go 

Or I might get this hutch since we have more space down the garden and the shed wont move. (it was with the house when we bought it)
http://www.thepetexpress.co.uk/livi...ck-single-guinea-pig-rabbit-hutch-183x64x62cm


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2012)

New Puppy Mum said:


> Hmm okay I will give it a go
> 
> Or I might get this hutch since we have more space down the garden and the shed wont move. (it was with the house when we bought it)
> Flat Pack Single Guinea Pig / Rabbit Hutch 183x64x62cm - 6ft Rabbit Hutches - £129.00 - Rabbit & Guinea Pig Hutches - The Pet Express


The hutch I linked too is much, much better quality and has an attached run for an extra £30


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Why don't you have a look through the information about hutches and making more room on the RWAF site? You might gain some new indeas and inspiration. The factual information will also help you ensure you are giving your bun enough space.


----------

